# Help End a Never-Ending Boarding Stable Dispute (Electric Fencing)



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

*This stuff:*









*Say someone wrapped it around a wooden post instead of using plastic clips. Would it ground out the electrical current and make the fence inactive?*


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, most likely. Wood is not overly conductive but it certainly would make the fence pretty useless after a couple of posts that is for sure.

Some form of none conductive insulation is required, even with wood posts.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

What AB said is correct. If it's attached to just one post it's going to decrease the current. If they're attaching it to all the posts like that it's going to cause problems.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you so much. Keep the replies coming. I need ALLLL the replies I can get. My horse's safety depends on it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> My horse's safety depends on it.


Care to expand on that statement?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

What do you want me to elaborate on? Why more horse's safety is threatened, or why replies from experienced people are so important?


mls said:


> Care to expand on that statement?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> What do you want me to elaborate on? Why more horse's safety is threatened, or why replies from experienced people are so important?


Ah - I quoted only the part I was asking about . . . . (please see previous post):think:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> What do you want me to elaborate on? Why more horse's safety is threatened, or why replies from experienced people are so important?


MLS quoted your line about your horses safety depending on it, so I am guessing that is what is being asked about.....
:wink:

I am wondering too, why does your horses safety depend on it?


If your barn owner believe what they believe, no amount of unknown posters on an internet BB will change their mind. You will have far better luck looking up installation fact sheets and showing the barn owner that.

I am sure all the major electric tape manufacturers have on line versions of their installation do and do not lists.

Edit to add - MLS posted at the same time I did.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

The word "it" forces one to refer to the prior sentence in order for the quote to make sense. That's why I'm still unsure what you are asking me to elaborate on. 
I'll letcha know what's going on.... soon as I put my son down for a nap. lol


mls said:


> Ah - I quoted only the part I was asking about . . . . (please see previous post):think:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> The word "it" forces one to refer to the prior sentence in order for the quote to make sense. That's why I'm still unsure what you are asking me to elaborate on.


The word "it" means nothing more than the end of the quoted sentence here.

Let me clarify (because it sure sounds like you are trying to be difficult) - Please explain why your horse's life depends on lots of people posting in this thread.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> The word "it" forces one to refer to the prior sentence in order for the quote to make sense. That's why I'm still unsure what you are asking me to elaborate on.
> I'll letcha know what's going on.... soon as I put my son down for a nap. lol


Your horses safety depends on replies from people you don't even know? That is so very wrong.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

See, now. I haven't even elaborated and you're putting words into my mouth. Was I being difficult? No. Just technical; an honest attempt as deciphering what you wanted from me. I know that you rarely fail to actually answer forum member's questions and offer the advice and intelligence you act to posses, and instead pick apart every word and completely sway things off topic. Fortunately, for me, i pick up on that and won't bother explaining anything to you as I have yet to receive your answer to MY question. Unfortunately, for you, you've met your match.[


mls said:


> Your horses safety depends on replies from people you don't even know? That is so very wrong.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> See, now. I haven't even elaborated and you're putting words into my mouth. Was I being difficult? No. Just technical; an honest attempt as deciphering what you wanted from me. I know that you rarely fail to actually answer forum member's questions and offer the advice and intelligence you act to posses, and instead pick apart every word and completely sway things off topic. Fortunately, for me, i pick up on that and won't bother explaining anything to you as I have yet to receive your answer to MY question. Unfortunately, for you, you've met your match.[


What is your problem? Feeling a little high on your horse today?

It is a legitimate question. I too am curious.

Do you really think the barn owner will care what a bunch of people on the internet say?

If you do not like the fencing options where you board, move your horse. Far more constructive solution than getting your panties bunched.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I know that you rarely fail to actually answer forum member's questions and offer the advice and intelligence you act to posses, and instead pick apart every word and completely sway things off topic.


I don't think you understand what you actually posted in this statement.

You just stated that mls RARELY FAILS to answer a forum member's questions, which means she DOES answer rather than DOESN'T. 

However, your second part of the statement completely contradicts the first, since it appears that you didn't mean what you stated in the first part, and only want to tut-tut about your perception of mls, as well as trying to appear to be the superior intellect. At which you fail miserably, unfortunately for you.

So exactly _who_ do you think is the one being obtuse here? I'll give you a hint; it's not mls.

Everyone except you understood mls's question. So either the rest of us are babbling fools (unlikely), or you think far too highly of yourself (likely).

You sound like an arrogant, entitled boarder who believes you know more than your BO. As Always stated, it's highly unlikely the person actually paying for and putting up the fence is going to want to have a bunch of internet strangers' opinions waved in their face.

If you don't like the fencing, find another barn. Your horse's safety and well being apparently _depend_ on it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

And I am obviously invisible, because I have asked the same question.


*AB thinks of all the fun things that could be done if being invisible was really an option.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I know that you rarely fail to actually answer forum member's questions and offer the advice and intelligence you act to posses, and instead pick apart every word and completely sway things off topic.[


I rarely fail to answer a question? Get off topic?

Please site ONE place where I have been off topic.

I do not pick apart words - I answer what I see typed before me.

If this is how you treat your BO - no wonder you are having issues!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I need ALLLL the replies I can get. My horse's safety depends on it.


Quoted WITH the previous sentence as you insinuated was necessary.

Reworded - your horses safety depends on the replies you get.

Am I wrong?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

That isn't my intention. I never said it was. I'm not trying to fight. I'm trying to find a solution. So here's a little explanation to whoever is interested:
It isn't just MY horse. We board on a military base. 4 quarter horses, two arabs, four TB's and Five draft horses are behind an inactive fence, bound to break through and run free on base any moment. This boarding facility is non-profit. We, as a club, are in charge of how the monthly board is spent and how the stables are constructed for ourselves and for future military boarders. I always say, if it's going to be done, it needs to be done right... and with plenty of research to back it up. I'm a compulsive researcher. I do my research and like to also hear from experience, just as I would ask parents of their experiences with Autism even after having seen a psychologist regarding it. I have no intentions of presenting any of this to anyone. I suppose this is just a back up confirmation before I take it to the big guys in charge on base. I'm up against some people who have all too much pride and all too little willingness to admit when they're wrong. Not forgetting to mention many of these boarders are close friends. Not an easy situation. Everyone in the club is dead set that wood is an insulator and has absolutely no affect on the fencing. One of them recently brought an article to the meeting that supported that theory, but I have read otherwise. Which is what leads to my curiosity in hearing from others who *may* have experience with electric fencing. I'm only trying to keep our horses safe. A large telephone poll was recently placed against the ribbon. Since that day, the fence is inactive and they don't want me to remove the poll because it "has nothing to do with it".




Alwaysbehind said:


> What is your problem? Feeling a little high on your horse today?
> 
> It is a legitimate question. I too am curious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It may have nothing to do with it.

Get ye a tester. Test before the pole and after the pole. That will give you an idea if the pole is the cause or not.

There are so many things that can make an electric fence not work. If the ground is not moist enough near the grounding rod system is one of the most common issues. Lack of a good ground there will make the whole fence not work correctly.


Like I posted before, go to the web site of several of the electric tape manufacturers. They have pretty comprehensive installation manuals that include 'do this' and 'do not do this'.


Though I think a good fence is a pretty important thing. I think you are being some what dramatic in saying it is imminent that the horses will get out any moment.

Edit to add - quick type into Google got me This. (I admit, I did not read the whole thing, but it looks to have lots of good information.) (And we all know that Google hates me, so if I found this, I am sure you can find even better things.)


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

You are totally right.


mls said:


> Quoted WITH the previous sentence as you insinuated was necessary.
> 
> Reworded - your horses safety depends on the replies you get.
> 
> Am I wrong?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

It isn't dramatic. Horses escape every time someone forgets to turn the fencing back on. Tenacity escaped once, but luckly stayed within stable grounds. It's usually the TBs.

Thanks for the suggestions



Alwaysbehind said:


> It may have nothing to do with it.
> 
> Get ye a tester. Test before the pole and after the pole. That will give you an idea if the pole is the cause or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> You are totally right.


So then I will ask - why did you jump on me for my question?

There are brands of tape that are not intended to conduct electricity. Before you get too deep in your research, verify the type of tape you have. We only use tape as the top row for visibility - (tape stretches and we have a lot of deer in the area) the remainder is standard electric fence wire. As of now I do not recall the gauge we use for the horses. (we run both horses and cattle)


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I really wasn't jumping on you for your question. I did jump on you after the fact, though! lol I've had my guard up lately. My apologies. Not to give a sob story, but Hell was handed to me this week and my words to you, unfortunately, reflected that. Sometimes I have to remind myself to breath. I'm a walking ball of stress right now. I'm sorry. I'm really not a mean person. I feel bad. 

I will double-check the brand of tape. We have used an alternate kind to section off grass and it had a WAY stronger current. Unfortunately, the base requires that we have white fencing. The stronger ribbon is black and yellow. I also need to call and see how long the solar powered battery is expected to last. It's had just over one year of use.


mls said:


> So then I will ask - why did you jump on me for my question?
> 
> There are brands of tape that are not intended to conduct electricity. Before you get too deep in your research, verify the type of tape you have. We only use tape as the top row for visibility - (tape stretches and we have a lot of deer in the area) the remainder is standard electric fence wire. As of now I do not recall the gauge we use for the horses. (we run both horses and cattle)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thread is reopened, because it's very informative and can benefit other people (not just OP). Any other suggestions/advices/experience on electric fencing are very welcome!

PLEASE, be polite to each other and stay on track!


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

when using wooden posts for any electric you need to use an insulator. This keeps the electric current from traveling through the post into the ground. So there for if it is just attatched to the post it will be grounding out the fence. IF u had a real strong fencer it might be putting out some current but it will be barely anything, we have been using electric fences here forever  hope this helps some 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

My2 - I got what you were trying to say and why. So you could provide your BO with replies from people you believe to be experienced. It wasn't that hard to decipher.

And yes, putting that directly on wood will not work. Our BO uses the little plastic holders (can't think the of the name right off) and nails them to the wood then runs the hot tape through that. Works like a charm.

And the safety of the horse seemed pretty obvious - no one wants their horse to escape. My boy has gotten out a few times and I kept telling the BO not to put him in the upper pasture because she wouldn't hot tape that one. Finally he got out and I lost it and she she moved him to the lower pasture where the little turd can't escape!

Good luck!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yes the current will ground but it is likely the fencing will still be effective because the horses will still think it is electrified.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I already deleted the PM I wrote you (OP) after I found this thread locked yesterday. And I do not remember what I covered in it. Hmpf.

I do remember saying that there are white tape fences that are 'strong'. Electric tape appears to come in two categories. Temporary and permanent. (Not that either lasts forever by any stretch.) There is at least one brand of electric tape that advertises for permanent installations. Will it allow a horse to still run thru it if it really wants to? For sure. 

Your best bet is to gather facts and show people how the fence has plenty of jolt on this side of that wood post and no jolt on that side of the wood post so the wood post is grounding the fence out enough that it is making it not work well.

Fingers crossed you can get the others to listen.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone! 
I investigated all of the pastures and found the problem.... actually _three_ problems 

First and biggest thing: Where most of the stable mates would use more ribbon to section off for grass growth, one person had attached her metal panels to the electrical fencing posts stretching from one side of the pasture to the other. *slaps palm to face*. That was grounding the fence out.

Still not completely active, though. I wrote down the electric box manufacturer. The site states that wood is a no-no as it may not ground out the fence, but it will drain the charge. I went back and removed the telephone poll. Much better!

Still not a complete charge :?/
Ahhh.... the solar panel is covered in dust! Rubbed it clean, and the charge slowly went all the way up. The fence is now active, but I seem to have made a few people really angry in the process. lol

The pastures in the other side of the property can't feel a shock unless they touch their opposite hand to the ground and in wet ground. I dusted their solar panel off but saw many posts without plastic clips and instead had the tape wrapped around many wooden posts. That's going to be a project, and technically I'm not supposed to mess with anyone's stuff. Luckily, I got the vice president of our club on board after she had read the manufacturer website.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Great job!!!!

I can not believe someone would attach metal panels to the electric fence and expect to have any fence charge left. Wow!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i have portable fencing just for when i don't feel like mowing around the house. asked my handy man one day to section a side area off so my horses could mow it down. there the white post with about 5 opps in hight on the wire. we use the black and yellow fencing.
came home that night to find my mare drinking out of my kids pool, in the back yard!! turns out he had tied the ends to t post but strung every correctly... he no longer works for me. :lol:


----------



## FriesiansAndBasenjis (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't understand why someone doesn't just go touch the tape. 
If I'm thinking of the right kind, it doesn't hurt much. Especially if you're touching someone else while you touch it... Gets them instead! :lol:


----------

